# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) >  Isekai Campaign fairy tail guild pathfinder high fantasy modern

## niw18

Our Dm dpsmaxer is looking for as many as 4-10 new players,
Experienced or new,
The world is filled with magic and technology, And energy runs wild,
This includes space travel later game,
This game is high fantasy and meant for fun, we encourage you to find your joy and build your character how you want.
We are using sphere of might, Maybe be adding sphere of power soon, (these are optional to use)
Be prepared for role play, adventure, and epic battles. we will be mainly text-based or PBP

we will be in space later in the game should be prepared to build for that as well

link to the server be given case by case  decided by dm 

*Spoiler: Game Rules*
Show



Critical Hits
Players auto-confirm critical hits
NPCs confirm a critical based on a d20 roll

Initiative ties:
Higher dex mod goes first.

Unjam Gun:
Full-round action

Sleeping in Armor:
Medium Armor can be slept in. Endurance extends this to Heavy Armor.

Currency:
1 large gold is 100, 1 small gold is 10 silver, 10 copper  is 1 silver

XP Costs:
XP costs have been removed.

Stand up from Prone:
The Stand up from Prone action also allows a character to move half their movement.


*Spoiler: creartion*
Show


-Pathfinder races up to rp-16 is allowed
-point buy high fantasy 20 points
-no regional drawbacks minimum required 2
-starting at either 6 or 8
-starting 1 weapon free and 1 armor free 1 shield free
-starting money will be 500 small good coins (currency will be for the most part standard except Platinum will be replaced with large gold and standard gold will be called small gold)
-
-sphere of might is allowed but requires you to take traditional drawbacks (minimum 1 Max 5)
-you'll be starting up with broken bits and pieces of memory so you will have some memory of your past life but not a clear memory



*Spoiler: Guild Bonus*
Show


*= Starting Rank

*Red/Tin (0 to 299)
Guild Discount 5%
Other Guild Discount 2.5%
City Discount 3%
Inn Discount (Food/Drink) 5%

Blue/Copper (300 to 699)
Guild Discount 7%
Other Guild Discount 5%
City Discount 3%
Inn Discount (Food/Drink) 7%
Meal Ticket Upgrade
Guild Accommodations Upgrade

Green/Bronze (700 to 1199)
Guild Discount 9%
Other Guild Discount 6.5%
City Discount 7%
Inn Discount (Food/Drink) 12%
Blacksmith Discount 10%
Meal Ticket Upgrade
Guild Accommodations Upgrade

Yellow/Silver (1200 to 9999)
Silver
Guild Discount 12%
Other Guild Discount 8.5%
City Discount 9%
Inn Discount (Food/Drink) 15.5%
Blacksmith Discount 12.5%
Meal Ticket Upgrade

Grey/Gold (10000 to 149999)
Black/Platinum (150000 to ???)



Ps,  I am as also looking for members to join my group we are guild war merchants which is a cover cause we are really pirates. I am a dire orc warrior we all have to be npc classes but each new member gets a boon chosen by dm dice roll

----------


## CasualViking

Level 6 or 8? Are you recruiting for two different groups?

----------


## niw18

there all multiple groups plus solo  games  I have dm look  cause he can explain it better

----------


## DpsmaxerRoaming

> Level 6 or 8? Are you recruiting for two different groups?


Yes we have multiple games.
It's slowed down player wise so I wish to invite more people in to reenergize the server

----------


## Morbis Meh

> Yes we have multiple games.
> It's slowed down player wise so I wish to invite more people in to reenergize the server


I would be interested in playing, so if I am correct, all characters have to have their first level as an NPC class? Also it states drawbacks are required, do we get to take traits to counteract said drawbacks?

----------


## DpsmaxerRoaming

> I would be interested in playing, so if I am correct, all characters have to have their first level as an NPC class? Also it states drawbacks are required, do we get to take traits to counteract said drawbacks?


That was for one game in specific it just depends on which group you join after you went to the server

----------


## niw18

here a invite click you well awaken in a new world

----------


## niw18

we are still activly recruiting

----------


## DpsmaxerRoaming

The server is still open for anybody looking to have fun and express their builds and looking to enjoy an open world capable of interacting with other players and even changing the world itself through your actions please come and join us.

Looking forward to playing with y'all -DM, dpsmaxer

----------

